# What does the coffin bone look like?



## JethroOTTB (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry if this doesn't belong here guys, I've just been a bit confused on this. I see both illustrations frequently. As for the coffin bone, what does it look like:

The smaller one like this (which I see in a lot of xrays):









Or the larger one with the "palmer process" like this, which I see more often:


----------



## JethroOTTB (Jun 2, 2013)

Bump


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

The coffin bone is also known as the pedal bone or distal phalanx. So, if I'm understanding correctly, you are right about both photographs.


Pictures taken from http://www.ironfreehoof.com/hoof-anatomy-bones-of-the-lower-leg.html
The bones labelled 1 in each photo are the coffin bone.


----------



## JethroOTTB (Jun 2, 2013)

Why does is it a thin triangle in one, but has a piece perpendicular to the ground in the other? I son't see how it can be both.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

They are both artists renditions, meaning that they are from the artist's point of view, and are capable of having flaws. I think that is the case here, and the slight difference is causing confusion, even though it is the same structure.


----------



## JethroOTTB (Jun 2, 2013)

Gah, those pictures confused me further xD

The first picture looks like the second picture I posted. The second looks like the first, but with the plantar cushion as the faded part.


----------



## JethroOTTB (Jun 2, 2013)

In the second picture I posted, is the "palmer process" not a bone, like maybe another name for the plantar cushion? I am just trying to look at bones here, haha.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I think it's because the first one (the thin triangle) is a cross-section taken down the middle, while the second drawing is more like a 'cutaway' view? Certainly if you cut the coffin-bone down the middle (from front to back) it would create that 'thin triangle' profile.


----------



## JethroOTTB (Jun 2, 2013)

This one is like the first one as well. I am still confused >.<
http://www.immunall.com/images/laminitis.gif


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

That's because in the first pic and that last one you posted the artist has imagined what the lower leg and hoof would look like dissected straight through the middle.

Hope these modified diagrams help! First one I have marked where the 'thin triangle' images above are being visualised from - essentially the bone is being imagined sliced in half right down the middle. The images above showing a fat triangle are showing the entire bone rather than a cross-section, much like what you would see if you cut away the hoof wall but left the bone intact.


----------



## JethroOTTB (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh okay, I get it now, thank you


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

No worries!


----------

